# No Christmas Puppies



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

As Christmas comes and people believe that a puppy for the kids would be great, take a look at a couple posts to *Vizsla Talk * today. 

NO CHRISTMAS PUPPY PRESENTS....... EVER. RBD

_Received the following inquiry:

"Very interested in purchasing a vizsla puppy for a pet for my 14 year old boy
and hoping you have some available. Please contact me at 571-216-**** or
540-207-****. If you don't have any available would you know where I should go to find one?"

I sent a brief reply stating that we had no puppies available and that I felt
buying a puppy for a child as a gift was not a good idea and explained why I
thought it would be better to spend time researching the breed, meeting
breeders, etc...

Here is part of the reply I received:

"Please be advised that your opinion has been heard and ignored. I understand, having looked in the animal shelters, your concern. Based on the information you have given me, you aren't interested in selling your puppies to a family. I'll continue my search elsewhere."

SOOOOOOO Frustrating!
Rachel Romano Kelly
Willorunn Vizslas

__I feel your pain Rachel....I sent a puppy home with a lovely couple and a
nanny who are dog people or so they said....that dog was returned....he
spent 90% of his time in a kennel because the nanny could not keep up
with him and two kids....end of story...*but the last few emails I have gotten and the calls I have received have been about puppies at this time of year. I explain that even if they find a puppy now a reputable breeder will not
place that puppy until after the holidays....way to much going on and way to
much trouble the puppy can get into until after all the holiday decorations
are down and put away...not a safe bet for anyone...*
then the call the other day about stud service...this was a nice guy who I spoke to for about 30 minutes...bitch is not even registered with AKC....ACA or something liket hat...I explained all about health checks on his bitch who had none...
not even an OFA and he had no idea what I was talking about...he asked lots of questions and was very polite as I was but by the end of the call I said I
was sorry to "bust his bubble" but he agreed that he had a lot to learn and
that maybe I was right....he should spay this bitch.

*I so wish we could find a way to educate "John Q. Public"
by other means other than one phone call or email at a time....*

Diane Shearer
Legacy Vizslas

_[/color]


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

This I can COMPLETELY and TOTALLY agree with RBD. When I was a little kid my mother would never get me an animal for Christmas. She always waited until she thought I was responsible enough to have a animal. 

Even more, our vet has a sign up in their office that says "A DOG IS FOR LIFE.....NOT JUST FOR CHRISTMAS". Parents really need to think about it before they try anything like that.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

A dog is not just for christmas...
.... if you're lucky,you'll have enough left over for boxing day   ;D ;D
Come on peeps, you're preaching to the congregation!! :-\


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

RBD
Spot on"

I had 51 animals once
cows, buffalo, goats, horses, chickens, ducks, puppies, cats and loads more
many were for Kids
1 kid cared some

the rest became mine feeding Vets bills nights out providing care and pride.

The first actions I would take before any gifts to any Kids and Yours 
would be local clubs and 4 H to see how they do and educate


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Bump,
Amazing


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

There's another sure way to tell a puppy mill from a reputable breeder - will they sell you a pup to give as a holiday gift?

If you see an advertisement for "Xmas Puppies!" find another breeder!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah, we've had a few of those calls recently. I think of saying something like "Well, I might be able to do that - I've got reservations booked solid to 2015, does that work for you? 

But I don't. I try to explain that they could probably find one on nextdaypoorlybredfearbiterPups.com, and that it might be a better idea to buy a game for Christmas. Do the research and background on getting a Pup without a deadline. The kids won't care it's not Christmas whenever a puppy comes. Maybe sometimes it works, but mostly I think people just go "uh-huh, uh-huh" and then go on to the next guy, thinking we're a horses hind end. 
Ken


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I know someone who bought her kids an Aerdale puppy for Christmas 2 years ago.

Do you know how long they had that puppy? Less than 3 months! She said, and I quote "My husband is pissed it keeps going to the bathroom in the house and it's too cold to take it out in the middle of the night." 

She has 4 KIDS! Two of whom were under the age of 3 at the time but she somehow thought it would be a good idea to give the kids a Christmas puppy. 

I was soooo angry! (I didn't know about the puppy decision before they bought it). 

Not only that, they wanted to make $ off selling the puppy to a new owner!!!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

@FLM...what a horrible story. In addition to traumatizing and perhaps ruining the poor puppy, those kids will be in therapy for years after their parents GAVE THEM A PUPPY FOR CHRISTMAS and then TOOK IT AWAY. 

If I can get my act together, maybe I will query parenting magazines for an article (to appear next Nov/Dec) on why you shouldn't put a puppy under the tree!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Met a lady recently who has 3 daughters. 2, 8 & 11. They were intrigued to hear that my dogs would be with me till they die. They started asking questions about where the dogs would live next. I asked why they thought they would live somewhere else next? Then they started to tell me about the 7 dogs they have had in 9 years and how they all live somewhere else now. I checked with their mum to make sure that they weren't stories told to protect the kids from a dog death or theft. But no, sure enough, they had given them away shortly after getting them. 

It's going to be even harder to educate and alter the thinking of a generation that grows up seeing a dog as a temporary chattel.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

We were at a pet store, one of the Pet superstores that sells puppies and rabbits and all that stuff. We go there all the time to buy dog food and toys, so we know all the people there. I was curious and asked one of the girls that works there "Hows business?" and she said "You have no idea, so many people putting pups on hold for Christmas Eve pick up." 

I had half a mind to ask "Why in the world do you allow that?" But I was trying to be nice to them, after all she doesn't make the rules. But still, I can't believe that anyone would do that to the poor puppies. Because you that over 70% of them will either be returned, sheltered, or on craigslist within 5 months.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Kay92 said:


> We were at a pet store, one of the Pet superstores that sells puppies and rabbits and all that stuff. We go there all the time to buy dog food and toys, so we know all the people there. I was curious and asked one of the girls that works there "Hows business?" and she said "You have no idea, so many people putting pups on hold for Christmas Eve pick up."
> 
> I had half a mind to ask "Why in the world do you allow that?" But I was trying to be nice to them, after all she doesn't make the rules. But still, I can't believe that anyone would do that to the poor puppies. Because you that over 70% of them will either be returned, sheltered, or on craigslist within 5 months.


By "going there all the time" to buy your dog food and toys, aren't you just helping them stay in business selling 'on hold' mass produced puppies?


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Ozkar,

That story is absolutely disturbing! The only thing worse than getting a dog and giving him up is doing it again and again AND AGAIN! Why is it some people don't learn from their mistakes?! That is sickening.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

We have a society that has no issue with returning merchandise if it isn't better than expected. We make "giving up a dog" as easy as divorcing someone. Civil unions. Children used as pawns. Dogs traded for another color or coat style. :-\

The store with "Layaway" Christmas eve pups upsets me. I know I'd have a talk with the owner and give him a choice between having my business or selling puppy mill dogs. His choice as a business owner. But one or the other; not both.

One large Canadian chain, Petland, quit selling dogs last year. Posted the below to RBD one year ago today:

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/12/petland-usa-relies-on-puppy-mills.html

Just us having this conversation on HVF may make a few folks take pause. The visitors (guests) may read these posts in time to avoid making the "puppy under the Christmas tree" mistake.

Hope so.
RBD


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

OMG - Ozkar, that is an awful story, but as RBD says we have created a generation who think this is normal behaviour. Some kids today are just going to think that it is normal to get a puppy for a birthday or xmas and then get rid of it afterwards - just like the wrapping paper being recycled.

The only way to stop this happening is through eduction and closing down the puppy farms. Rod keep the good work up. You have a channel of communication through your radio show and blog. Hopefully, via this forum we make more than a few people THINK about the suitabiltiy of a vizsla for them. Lets hope we have saved a few puppies from ending up being rehomed this xmas :'(.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Another way to explain rehoming (i.e., disposal) of a dog to people is this: The intelligence of dogs has been compared to that of 2-year-old humans (toddlers). Now, suppose you take a 2-year-old human away from the only home she or he has ever known... Don't you suppose that would be at least mildly upsetting? It seems an unkind thing to do, and should be done only when absolutely necessary, not out of convenience. Christmas puppies = bad idea!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

WillowyndRanch said:


> Yeah, we've had a few of those calls recently. I think of saying something like "Well, I might be able to do that - I've got reservations booked solid to 2015, does that work for you?
> Ken


Ken Have you had any of your friends or family call any act like a potential customer, and ask ridiculous questions?
My nephew is a dog trainer and we do it to him. One of our last phone calls was asking him to do obedience training on a very large Pitt/ mastiff mix. Told him we used it as a catch dog but he would turn on you, and that he would destroy a kennel and get out. We wanted both of these problems fixed but mainly the biting problem. He tries to tell use in a nice way that he won't take the dog in for training. We keep pushing that his website states he does obedience training.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

THE TIMING TEACHES CHILDREN THE WRONG VALUES.​"Many families who value pet ownership do so at least partly because of what children can learn from the family pets in terms of care and responsibility, love and loyalty, and respect for other living beings. But think of what happens to the rest of the toys and gifts that start out under the Christmas tree. By Valentine’s Day, most of them have been shelved or broken or traded or forgotten. The excitement inevitably wears off, and the once compelling toy becomes something to use, use up, and then discard in favor of something newer.
A living puppy should not be thought of in the same category as a Christmas toy. Children need to learn that a living puppy is being adopted into the family – as a living family member who will contribute much, but who will also have needs of its own, which the rest of the family is making a commitment to try to meet. A puppy who makes its first appearance as a gift item under the Christmas tree is more likely to be thought of by children as an object, as a thing-like toy rather than as a family member. This will not teach one of the most valuable lessons there is to learn from a puppy, which is respect for living beings and concern for others in the form of attention to their needs."

The rest of this excellent article, written 20 years ago, "No Christmas Puppies Please" can be found here:
http://www.petrescue.com/petlibrary/pet-rescue/no-christmas-puppies-please/

Teach your children well....

RBD


----------



## heatherdyanna (Nov 14, 2012)

The idea of people who get dogs temporarily without thinking through their decisions breaks my heart. Getting a puppy is a huge responsibility. If you have young children and YOU want a dog, go for it. But getting young children a puppy for Christmas is a huge mistake unless you know that you're the one who's going to be taking care of it.

I check the online ads in my area (Kijiji, Craigs List, etc) for vizslas on a regular basis and RARELY find them... But I'll be heartbroken if I see more of them come up a few months after Christmas... :'(


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Here you go. Why no Christmas puppies from serious breeders!

Craigslist ad today, January 10, 2013.

_"I bought a beautiful, pure bred Vizsla puppy for my son and I for christmas. I am familiar with raising labs and golden retrievers, but was not expecting the energy and time commitment that this puppy is requiring. She needs a new home. I paid $1,200 for her. She is de-wormed, has had 1 of 3 sets of shots, and is potty trained to sit by the door to be walked. She comes from an american champion dam and a hungarian champion sire. AKC registered.

If you have the time, and I mean, REALLY HAVE THE TIME to deal with a dog with this energy, and you are looking for a truly amazing breed, please let me know. I would like to get the $1200 back for her, and I'll throw in her bedding, crate, food, etc. in for free."_

The breeder should demand the puppy be returned and not placed on Craigslist. This is a great example of why good breeders really qualify buyers first and have contracts that specify a pup be returned. 

RBD


----------



## LifewithLouie (Jan 11, 2013)

RBD,

I saw the Craigslist posting today and was so angry because she hadn't done any research on the breed and on top of that was trying to make her money back! She should return the pup to the breeder or being trying her best to find a new owner that KNOWS vizslas and live with her $1200 "mistake".


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

This is maddening!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

the pup stands no future in that home - hope finds a good one - there is no cure for STUPIDITY !


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

It sounds like this woman may not want to even tell the breeder because she will may not get her $1200 back. 

Shame on her.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

as a 9 year old I got a puppy for Xmas, a black lab 7 weeks old. I had him for 14 years, barely a day goes by when he doesn't enter my mind.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: No Christmas Puppies*



harrigab said:


> as a 9 year old I got a puppy for Xmas, a black lab 7 weeks old. I had him for 14 years, barely a day goes by when he doesn't enter my mind.


Unfortunately Harri......you're an exception rather than the norm.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't think much is wrong with timing a pup for Christmas if the commitment is there. (it's just another month). 

If, however, it's just a "nice thought" without commitment and backbone, there is a problem. To me it is obvious the woman is acting irresponsibly. She is not going to a vizsla rescue, or a breeder or someone who may give the puppy a good home, but to craigslist to try to get someone to buy him. The whole thing makes me very sad.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh dear... We picked up H on New Year's Day! :-\

But it wasn't a spur of the moment thing, husband had wanted a dog for the past 2 years.

Before Hercules came along I was terrified of dogs, would cross the road if I saw one coming, even a tiny poodle thing. I did get better and was ok with dogs I knew, but still nervous around strange ones, I was worried they would bite me!

When my in laws got their V husband loved him, we see them a lot so we learned just how difficult the puppy stage is! 

I finally gave in a few months before Xmas. I read about the different breeds/ raising/ training puppies etc. we did argue about breeds right up till we contacted H's breeder... I was keen on a retriever as I thought they would be calmer and easier to train, husband wanted a V because of their energy. 

Husband is persuasive... I agreed on a v and the following day (New Years Eve) him and his brother had found a breeder.. I got a bit of a shock as I thought we would have to wait months :s 

I realise now that we did everything wrong :-\ and the breeder was prob just out to make a bit of money as just handed him over to us after some brief questions about our jobs/ lifestyle etc. 

However I am so glad we ended up with H, wouldn't change him for the world 

And as for the fear of biting... After 2 weeks of H the puppy seeing me as his favourite chew toy, I realised it wasn't such a big deal


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

These stories are just make me very sad :'( 

My son's classmate got a puppy for Christmas 3 years ago and at first everything went well..then the little guy got bored of Suti(West highland terrier). They moved him out of the backyard at first because of his shedding..then he just lived there(no walks, no play)
One day they asked me if i want they give me Suti because they want to get another dog a Yorkshire terrier.
I was so stunned...how on earth they can be so bad...????

I was getting Miley then and I couldn't take the poor soul but helped to find him a good family. 

They consider themselves a decent family...I can tell you I wont let my son go to their house.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

This is why I try not to tell people about the breed, no matter how much you tell people they are a lot of work and need a lot of your time it is just not understood. People that know my boys think im just joking when I tell them they will go for four to five hours and not slow at all.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

harrigab said:


> as a 9 year old I got a puppy for Xmas, a black lab 7 weeks old. I had him for 14 years, barely a day goes by when he doesn't enter my mind.


Same here, harrigab. For my 14th birthday/Christmas my mom got me a dachshund puppy. He's 11 now and one of the most communicative dogs I've ever met. A few years ago he slipped a disk in his back and became paralyzed (which he overcame a few months later with the help of acupuncture and home therapy)- he told us what he needed through the whole process, including when he decided it was time to take his first steps in months. When I went to college my mother wouldn't part with him so he lives with them and I see him as often as possible (although he HATES when our V pup visits with us). 

I was raised that a dog is a commitment for their life and you're there to make life as great as possible for them. In return you get a great companion. The stories on here are so sad and make me so mad that puppies/dogs aren't commitments- they're just temporary things to some people. Infuriating. Hopefully that pup finds the family that deserves it.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree if the commitment is there the time of year shouldn't matter. 

When I was 10 I got an 8 week old beagle puppy for my birthday, to replace my beloved pet bunny that passed away suddenly. 

I had missy, my beagle, till she was 13. We grew up together and it was the most difficult thing I have been through when the time came to put her down. I still cry when I think about it. Like Harrigab, not a day goes by that I don't think about her. 

I completely understand the original point of this thread and agree that many don't have the commitment it takes to have a pet be part of the family. I don't think the time of year would make these people any more committed.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Our V girl is an example what happens when somebody buys a puppy before realizing it takes a lot of work.

Skyy went through several homes because "She was hyper and uncontrollable", we were told that her leg sores were caused by spending most of her life in a crate... 

It has been 8 months, I can not believe the previous owners did not see Skyy's great personality - she is smart, sweet and so mellow!
My daughter often comments - "We have an Amazing dog!"

I am sure every person buys a puppy with the best intentions, but when a dog does not live to their expectations, sadly they become disposable. 

About a year ago I saw the ad on Craigslist - a couple were giving away 9 year old vizsla, because they were expecting and "did not need a dog anymore". 
I hope this beautiful, already white faced V girl found a new family and all the love she deserves.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I really really hate when I see adds for "dog to good home" because a baby is on the way. Would these people give a baby up because they are gettingvready to get a puppy? The only way I can understand at all is if it's a super aggressive dog and you have done every thing you can to correct it.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: No Christmas Puppies*



SkyyMax said:


> Our V girl is an example what happens when somebody buys a puppy before realizing it takes a lot of work.
> 
> Skyy went through several homes because "She was hyper and uncontrollable", we were told that her leg sores were caused by spending most of her life in a crate...
> 
> ...


Same with Astro. I got him through the breeder as a re-home. Previous family said he was uncontrollable. Turns out, he's one of the most relaxed Vizslas I've seen. Mind, as Garyapollo says, that comes with daily exercise and stimulation. A fact lots of people ignore due to the beauty of a Vizsla overcoming rational thinking.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I found this ad on craigslist today for someone who is looking for a puppy for their son. They listed a few breeds which they would like and include shihtzu, pomeranian, maltese, toy poodle, cavalier king charles, and yorkie. Then they also throw in siberian husky or vizsla. That's a pretty broad spectrum of breeds. I see yorkies, shih tzus and malteses pretty often on craigslist and feel like there's quite a few similar breeds at the APL that they could adopt. I just was a little surprised to see a V in the same list as such a small dog, especially when they say "PS- small puppy please." But again- sounds like an Xmas/birthday present where they just want a pretty puppy.

http://desmoines.craigslist.org/pet/3544241977.html

I've also noticed a lot of ads which are "Looking for Vizsla" and then they go on to say they don't want to spend more than $100 for a puppy or they can't locate a breeder. I find that hard to believe because all it takes is googling "Vizsla Breeder" and you've got a laundry list to look into. This sounds more like they're either too lazy to look, don't want to spend much or you've been turned down by every breeder they've chatted with. I'm just dumbfounded by some of the posts on craigslist lately and sincerely hope that Vs aren't actually getting into the hands of some of these people who clearly don't know what they're in for. Crazy! *end rant*


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

$100 dollars? I would never sell nor buy a Vizsla for that. Can you even adopt a dog for $100 dollars? Not hear in Maryland anyway. I just got word that Orijen is raising there food prices, ill be spending almost $100 dollars on food every two weeks now. These people should not be allowed to own dogs. I guess you can get a fifty pound bag of Alpo for five bucks to feed you hundred dollar dog. I can't stand walking in Wal-Mart watching people grabbing Alpo, Ol roy, kibbles n bit in hundred pound bags and arm fulls of raw hide, and bags of bacon strips. I want to tell them they sould just have their poor dogs put down now instead of killing them slowly and having to endor the pain of obesity and joint pain.

Sorry for that rant of a post. You guys get to hear my complaints!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I bet it would be hard to find a well bred puppy of any breed for $100.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I figured I would post because I can't help but laugh at how ridiculous this is (and likely a scam)...
I found the post where the person wants one of many specific (and somewhat rare) breeds, including a V, for under $100, wants to travel less than 40 minutes and wants the dog to be 8 weeks - 6 months with records. Considering this is an old post I doubt they found what they were looking for.

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/pet/3525221519.html

If anyone can find me a *quality* V pup for $100 within 40 minutes of my house please let me know- I'll jump on that in 2 seconds!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

We bought a vizsla puppy for Christmas... on a spur. We had been looking at V's for years, but hadn't been ready to take the plunge. Found a pure bred vizsla online - someone purchased him from the breeder and brought him home in mid-Dec... was rehoming him two weeks later because his wife hated the dog. So, we decided to bring him home at 11 weeks. I have since connected with the breeder and she was initially shocked that the original owner wanted out because he seemed so sincere... but, was glad that we have him. So, our little guy was intended to be a Christmas present for one family, but ended up being our Christmas present. We love him and are happy to have him - and we're in it for the long haul!


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

KB87 said:


> I figured I would post because I can't help but laugh at how ridiculous this is (and likely a scam)...
> I found the post where the person wants one of many specific (and somewhat rare) breeds, including a V, for under $100, wants to travel less than 40 minutes and wants the dog to be 8 weeks - 6 months with records. Considering this is an old post I doubt they found what they were looking for.
> 
> http://newjersey.craigslist.org/pet/3525221519.html
> ...


Good grief! I would not have believed that ad if I did not just read it! They sound like the do not qualify to own any dog.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/12/no-christmas-puppies-please.html

NO CHRISTMAS PUPPIES PLEASE

THE TIMING TEACHES CHILDREN THE WRONG VALUES.

"Many families who value pet ownership do so at least partly because of what children can learn from the family pets in terms of care and responsibility, love and loyalty, and respect for other living beings. But think of what happens to the rest of the toys and gifts that start out under the Christmas tree. By Valentine’s Day, most of them have been shelved or broken or traded or forgotten. The excitement inevitably wears off, and the once compelling toy becomes something to use, use up, and then discard in favor of something newer.

A living puppy should not be thought of in the same category as a Christmas toy. Children need to learn that a living puppy is being adopted into the family – as a living family member who will contribute much, but who will also have needs of its own, which the rest of the family is making a commitment to try to meet.

A puppy who makes its first appearance as a gift item under the Christmas tree is more likely to be thought of by children as an object, as a thing-like toy rather than as a family member. This will not teach one of the most valuable lessons there is to learn from a puppy, which is respect for living beings and concern for others in the form of attention to their needs."

The rest of this excellent article, written 20 years ago, "No Christmas Puppies Please" can be found here:
http://www.petrescue.com/petlibrary/pet-rescue/no-christmas-puppies-please/


----------



## Rebelbnkr (Oct 30, 2013)

These stories are just awful and heartbreaking. 

Our dogs are full family members, just like kids. Once you decide to get a dog, you are fully committed, 100%. That means potty training, walking your dog in any weather, vet bills, destroying your favorite sweater, training and teaching your dog...

A dog is not a toy or fashion statement or an object that you can put aside cause you're done playing!!

This makes me so angry! But I know I am preaching to the choir!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Here's last years vizsla puppy... Brought him home dec 18 and here he is tonight with his 4.5 year old master. Timing isn't as important as commitment and intent. Just sayin.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

mlwindc
Your are right. Breeders have to go by the females heat cycle, and they only have 2 in a year to chose from. 
This thread is about breeding puppies for the sole intent of it being a Christmas present.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

BUMP!

I saw an ad for "Christmas Puppies" by a breeder in MA  and thought it's probably a good time to resurrect this thread!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.petrescue.com/petlibrary/pet-rescue/no-christmas-puppies-please/

Placed by Pet Rescue about no Christmas puppies. Thanks Ottosmama for the reminder.

RBD


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

My Blaze was a well planned (about a year) almost Christmas pup. (mid Dec) litter was a little later than breeder had hoped but trouble getting bitch pregnant. Was best Christmas since our kids were little. . 

But I totally agree with point being made!! 

Some exceptions are perfect tho! 
Pic of Blaze in stockings was my Christmas card last year


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I disagree - PIKE has been available 4 the last 5yrs as a stocking stuffer - no takers yet - LOL - the truth is - puppy mills breed 4 this season - but on this forum - VVe R preaching 2 the choir !!!!!! THEY R not a gift 2 give - They R a gift 2 our LIVES !!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

says it all really


----------

